# Clean original Schwinn B6



## Clark58mx (Jun 29, 2018)

Bought this clean original Schwinn B6 a couple weeks ago in Pittsburgh. Has the Cavalier Kaufman’s headbadge(originally from Pittsburgh).  The original dark maroon paint is really nice. Cleaned it up. I added a drum brake and Speedometer. Turned out great.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 29, 2018)

BEAUTIFULLLL!
NICEST LOOKING ORIGINAL B6 I HAVE EVER SEEN!
SWEEEET!
PROVENANCE?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

That sure is a beautiful bike! I'm writing a book about the history of the head badges that were used on Schwinn bikes, would you mind if I use the photos of your bike as an example under Kaufman's in my book? I would also include your name if that would be okay? Thanks, Barry







Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 831420 View attachment 831418 View attachment 831417 View attachment 831419 View attachment 831427 View attachment 831428 View attachment 831429 View attachment 831430 View attachment 831431
> Bought this clean original Schwinn B6 a couple weeks ago in Pittsburgh. Has the Cavalier Kaufman’s headbadge(originally from Pittsburgh).  The original dark maroon paint is really nice. Cleaned it up. I added a drum brake and Speedometer. Turned out great.
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 29, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> That sure is a beautiful bike! I'm writing a book about the history of the head badges that were used on Schwinn bikes, would you mind if I use the photos of your bike as an example under Kaufman's in my book? I would also include your name if that would be okay? Thanks, Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk



Hello Barry. That’s fine with me.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you sir! Do you want me to use your cab name or your full name?







Clark58mx said:


> Hello Barry. That’s fine with me.




Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Jun 29, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Thank you sir! Do you want me to use your cab name or your full name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk



PM sent.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 29, 2018)

Clark58mx said:


> View attachment 831420 View attachment 831418 View attachment 831417 View attachment 831419 View attachment 831427 View attachment 831428 View attachment 831429 View attachment 831430 View attachment 831431
> Bought this clean original Schwinn B6 a couple weeks ago in Pittsburgh. Has the Cavalier Kaufman’s headbadge(originally from Pittsburgh).  The original dark maroon paint is really nice. Cleaned it up. I added a drum brake and Speedometer. Turned out great.
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 29, 2018)

Unbelievable B6 for sure and in the dark maroon with red pins you typically only see on WZ Whizzer bikes..
Outstanding!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 29, 2018)

Unbelievably nice bike. B6's are my absolute favorites.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2018)

deepsouth said:


> Unbelievably nice bike. B6's are my absolute favorites.



Hell.... _I'm _starting to like them!


----------



## stoney (Jun 29, 2018)

Beautiful bike, nice find.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow! That is nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2018)

Yeeeuuuup!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 30, 2018)

I want it if you ever sell.....


----------

